# Dünger im Teich



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Teichgurus,

ich bin noch in der Planungsphase für meinen ersten Teich.
Er soll 5x3x1 m groß und mit Bachlauf werden und wenn ich mich gegen den Rest der Familie durchsetzen kann keinen Fischbesatz erhalten.

Ich habe bisher einiges gelesen. Das Naturagart-Konzept gefällt mir gut. Dort ist von einem *Langzeitdünger* für verschiedene Pflanzen im Teich (nicht im Ufergraben) die Rede. Dieser Langzeitdünger soll angeblich die Nährstoffe nicht an den Teich abgeben und somit den Algen keine Nahrung liefern.

Da ich meine Erstbepflanzung zum Teil aus "befreundeten" Teichen erhalten werde, frage ich mich, ob das zutrifft und wo, außer bei Naturagart, mann diesen Dünger bekommt. Funktioniert das vieleicht auch mit dem normalen "Blaukorn-Dünger" für den Nutzgarten, der ja auch recht langsam wirkt ?
Gibt es zum Thema Dünger Erfahrungen/Anregungen ?
Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Georg


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Georg,

ich halte jede Art von Dünger im Teich nicht nur für überflüssig, sondern auch für schädlich.  Mit Ausnahme von Langzeit-/Depotdünger, der allerdings nur für Seerosen (ich meine, um Seerosendünger handelt es sich auch bei dem NG Dünger) und Lotosblumen (wenn diese denn im Sommer in den Teich gesetzt werden sollen) Anwendung findet. Bei Seerosen muss man unterscheiden: Werden diese in offene Pflanzkörbe gesetzt, sollten sie nur im ersten Jahr Depotdünger als "Starthilfe" bekommen. Später benötigen sie keinen Dûnger mehr. Werden die Seerosen allerdings in geschlossene Kübel gepflanzt, sollte man sie jedes Jahr düngen (jährlich übrigens auch __ Lotos).

Als Dünger kann man den NG-Dünger nehmen, sehr gut aber auch sogenannte Osmocote-Kegel (für Blühpflanzen !!), die man in jedem besseren Gartencenter bekommt. Diese gepressten Kegel werden in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Rhizom (der "Wurzel") daumentief in das Substrat gedrückt, wobei lehmiges Substrat nicht nur gut ist für die Seerose, sondern auch ein Auswaschen des Düngers in das Teichwasser verhindert. Für die Erstbepflanzung kann man auch losen Osmocote-Dünger nehmen (ist preiswerter) oder auch Hornspäne. 

Alle anderen Pflanzen benötigen keinen (Depot-)Dünger. Auf alle Fälle solltest Du Blaukorn meiden ! Das kann nicht nur zu Schäden aufgrund der hohen Dosierung der Nährstoffe führen (diese werden auch sofort frei und sind alles andere als Langzeitdünger), Du bastelst Dir auch noch eine künftige Algenplage. 

Ich schreibe dies einmal so, obwohl mir anderslautende Threads in anderen Foren durchaus bekannt sind.

Unter "Fachbeiträge" und dort "Anfragen und Anregungen" findest Du übrigens den Entwurf eines Fachbeitrages zum Thema "Pflanzen pflanzen" von mir. Er soll ohnehin in Kürze in die Fachbeiträge eingestellt werden, ist also "fertig".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

Blaukorn im Gartenteich ist eine Katastrophe! Das gibt eine gleichmäßig grüne Suppe und später dicke Pakete Fadenalgen die die Wasseroberfläche hermetisch abschließen und alles Leben darunter ersticken.

Echte Langzeitdünger sind die Osmocote-Kegel ( und alle Imitate davon: ihre Namen enden immer auf '-ote'), aber es gibt davon keine Spezialdünger für Teiche. Für Seerosen und Lotosblumen kann man Osmocote für Blühpflanzen verwenden. In den USA und UK werden sehr gute Spezialdünger für Seerosen angeboten, aber bei uns sind sie leider nicht erhältlich. Ich werde nächstes Jahr versuchen solche Dünger zu importieren, aber vermutlich ist die Mindestabnahmemenge ziemlich groß.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Werner,
endlich mal ein kompetenter Mann, der dazu Stellung nimmt. In einem anderen "Forum" werden damit (und mit noch anderen Dingen) Algen bekämpft. Pflanzen wachsen besser und verdrängen damit die Algen !!
Frag mal Tommi, der kann dir das Forum nennen, ich sags mal lieber nicht. Aber wer weiss, was Blaukorn ist, kann sich selber seinen Reim drauf machen.
Sorry, musste mal sein.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,
hab hier noch einen interresanten Link üder Düngung gefunden.
http://www.drak.de/


Mfg
Trox3


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

hallo Ole,
nur ganz kurz. Blaukorn ist in der Regel ein Nitrat/Phosphat Dünger.
Das Mengenverhältnis von N zu P kann divergieren. Oft sind auch noch zusätzlich Fe,Mg und Spurenelemente zugesetzt.
Egal,wer damit erfolgreich Algen bekämpft hat, bevor ich das glaube, will ich diese Teiche erst mal sehen. Die wären dann nämlich stark Nobelpreisverdächtig !! Auch wenn Praxis und Theorie nicht immer im Gleichklang stehen, soweit auseinander sind sie nun auch nicht.
Manchmal habe ich den Verdacht,dass im Netz sich einige Scherzbolde aufhalten. Heisst nicht, dass die blöd sind !! Wer Computerviren entwickelt und damit die halbe Erde lahmlegt, gehört ja auch nicht zu den Dummen. 
Aber frage mal bei B.Kaufmann (Algenexperte bei Oase, glaub ich) oder Nymphaion (Gärtner und Händler von Wasserpflanzen) nach, was die von Blaukorn im Teich halten.
Nichts für ungut, wer will,soll mit Blaukorn selig werden, kann ja die Algen dann mit Kupfer bekämpfen.
Gruß, Eugen (der glaubt etwas Ahnung von der Materie zu haben)


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

ich gebe Eugen auf jeden Fall recht, auch ich würde nie Blaukorn in den Teich geben, da das  Nitrat-Gehalt sich so schnell erhöht, dass es die Pflanzen nicht beizeiten abbauen können. Ich machte z.B. die Erfahrung mit jungen Erdbeerpflanzen, welche ich beim Pflanzen mit Blaukorn gedüngt habe, die eine Hälfte bei jede Pflanze ein paar Körner auf die Erde um die Pflanze, die andere Hälfte mit ein paar Körner ins Pflanzloch zu den Wurzeln. Die Wurzelgedüngten gingen innerhalb einer Woche ein, d.h. die Wurzeln verbrannten.
Nun die Erfahrung mit einem Kiesgrubenteich mit Fischbesatz der innerhalb eines Jahres so zuwuchs, dass wir dicke Stahldrähte von Traktoren gezogen, durch den Teich schleiften, um das Wasser überhaupt noch sehen zu können. Grund war ein Drainagerohr, welches von den umlegenden Äcker in den Teich abgeleitet war. Auf eine chemische Lösung wurde verzichtet, da wir nicht genau wussten wieviel Liter Wasser der Teich hielt. Auf jeden Fall ist Blaukorn ein Volldünger unterschiedlicher Zusammensetzung für den Garten und meines Erachtens guten Gewissens nicht für den Teich einsetzbar, natürlich bin ich kein Chemiker und kann nur meine Erfahrung einbringen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Roland!

Ich würde das Zeugs auch nicht in meinen Teich einbringen.
Da ich keinen Nährstoffmangel im Teich habe, würde das System wahrscheinlich kippen. 
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Kombination -nährstoffarmer Teich und Düngung mit Blaukorn- durchaus funktionieren kann.
Daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass man mich oder andere verschaukeln wollte.
Es wird ja hauptsächlich Phosphat, Nitrat, Kalium und Kalk in den Teich gebracht.
Phosphate bringt hier beinahe jeder übers Futter rein. Nitrate haben wir alle satt als Endprodukt des Stickstoffkreislaufes. Kalk ist so falsch auch nicht. Nur mit Kalium kann ich nichts anfangen.
Blaukorn scheint aber den Vorteil zu bieten, kein Kupfer zu beinhalten.

In einem anderen Forum wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, Blaukorn in Lehmkugeln zu verpacken, um damit gezielt die Pflanzen zu düngen.

Das Problem mit der Überdüngung von großen Gewässern haben wir hier auch.
Hier ist viel Landwirtschaft und viele Felder liegen an großen Seen.
Einige davon musten schon zigfach entkrautet werden.

Allerdings wird in der kommerziellen Karpfenzucht auch immer wieder zur Einbringung von Düngerstoffen geraten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ole,

Es gibt auch Blaukorn-flüssig in dem u.a. Kupfer enthalten ist sowie Bor, Mangan, Molybdän und Zink(nicht unbedingt gesund für Fische).


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

das Problem mit Blaukorn und anderen Mineraldüngern besteht darin, daß die Nährstoffe mit einem Schlag freigesetzt werden. Das kann im Gemüsebeet funktionieren wenn ich mich exakt an die empfohlene Menge Dünger halte und den optimalen Zeitpunkt zur Düngung (aber im Normalfall wird auch hier eine Menge an Nährstoffen ausgeschwemmt und verschwindet im Boden). Im Teich können überschüssige Nährstoffe nicht versickern sondern bleiben im Wasser gelöst bis sie von irgendjemand verbraucht werden. Irgendjemand sind in diesem Fall die Algen. Ich spreche hier von den einzelligen Schwebealgen die das Wasser nur grün färben und vom Teichbesitzer meistens gar nicht als Pflanzen wahrgenommen werden.

Ein Dünger für den Teich muß seine Nährstoffe langsam und über einen längeren Zeitraum abgeben - daher auch die Versuche Blaukorn in Lehmkugeln zu verpacken und so die Nährstoffabgabe zu verzögern. Es geht also nicht so sehr um die unterschiedliche Zusammensetzung von Osmocote und Blaukorn, sondern um das unterschiedliche Auflösungsverhalten dieser beiden Produkte.

Blaukorn im Wasser habe ich auch schon einmal bei Lotosblumen probiert. Das Ergebnis war grüne Brühe und verbrannte Rhizome. Vielleicht hat jemand damit andere Erfahrungen gemacht, bei mir war das Ergebnis immer grüne Stinkebrühe.

In der Karpfenzucht wird tatsächlich gedüngt, z.B. über das Kalken der Teiche im Winter. Hier sollen aber nicht Pflanzen wachsen, sondern robuste Fische sollen möglichst schnell möglichst groß werden. Die Sichttiefe in Karpfenteichen ist fast Null, das kommt vom grünen Wasser, mit anderen Worten: Karpfenteiche sind voller grüner Schwebealgen. Nicht unbedingt das, was man im Gartenteich möchte.

Warum jemand einen nährstoffarmen Teich unbedingt düngen möchte, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Nährstoffarme Teiche sind eine große Seltenheit und bieten Lebensraum für Pflanzen und Tiere die man sonst unmöglich halten kann. Mit ein paar Schaufeln Gartenerde würde jeder dieser Teiche zu einem normal nährstoffhaltigen Teich werden. Düngung ist dann überflüssig. Außer bei Seerosen und Lotosblumen sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund um im Teich zum Dünger zu greifen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

war ja klar, dass uns das Thema einmal erwischen würde.

Wie schon an anderer Stelle aus der COMPO-Werbung zitiert, handelt es sich bei Blaukorn um Nitrophoska, ein Kunstwort, das für Stickstoff (*Ni*trat), *Phos*pat und *Ka*lium steht, auch N/P/K-Dünger genannt. Wenn ich das in den Teich gebe, bringe ich schlagartig alle diejenigen Nährstoffe in hoher Dosierung hinein, die ich mir sonst äusserste Mühe gebe, herauszuhalten. Nitrat und Phosphat sind Dünger für _alle _Pflanzen – für die höheren Pflanzen _und _die Algen. Ole, es muss nicht begründet werden, warum die Zugabe von N/P/K-Dünger _nicht _funktionieren kann, sondern es steht die Begründung aus, wie eine künstliche Eutrophierung des Teiches funktionieren soll, ohne in eine Katastrophe für den Teich zu münden. Und eine solche Erklärung hat es weder gegeben, noch kann es sie geben: Bei der-teich.de wurden da alle möglichen Klimmzüge für eine verquaste Begründung gemacht, etwa, dass Algen (höhere Pflanzen jedoch nicht !) Nitrat verwerten, nach Belieben allerdings auch genau anders herum - und es hat da tatsächlich Leute gegeben, die auch noch zugehört haben ! Gleiches soll bei Phosphat gelten. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend unhaltbar: _Alle _Pflanzen nutzen _sowohl _Nitrat _als auch _Phosphat – und deshalb heizt Blaukorn das Algenwachstum an und bringt den Teich im schlimmsten Fall zum Umkippen (siehe dazu den Fachbeitrag von Dancer: Wasserchemie).

Übrigens, die Sache mit Blaukorn im Lehm: Da hat jemand exakt drei Kügelchen Blaukorn in Lehm verbacken und direkt an die Pflanze gegeben. Das war nichts anderes als „selbstgebastelter Depotdünger“ und hat mit der Frage pro oder Contra Blaukorn im Teich überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Ich werde mich bei entsprechenden Postings auch künftig gegen jeden (aus meiner Sicht unverantwortlichen) Ratschlag wenden, Blaukorn oder anderen, sofort verfügbaren Volldünger in den Teich zu geben. So etwas kann in einem seriösen Teichforum nicht geduldet werden. Wer dennoch experimentieren will: Nur zu – aber bitte lautlos !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

*schönen Sonntag*

Hallo
Ich bin erstaunt wie vehement die Gegner aufeinanderprallen. 
Da es bei Teich.de ja scheinbar mehr Befürworter
für Blaukornteiche gibt als hier,
verfeinden sich wohl noch die Foren......
Ich weiß auch nicht ob es angebracht ist den Ton so zu verschärfen,
geht es hier um Hobby,Spaß,Erholung,..oder um Wettkampf 
Rechthaberrei und Selbstdarstellung.
Wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht sich zu Äußern weil man
verbal gesteinigt wird 
wird es sicher bald ruhiger    :steinigung:    †.
Wer will das schon....
Ich würde niemanden vorschreiben wollen was er in SEINEN Teich kippt oder nicht.
Ich kann aber berichten wie ich es halte und sollte dafür nicht 
beschimpft werden.
Ich versuche in meinem Teich ein möglichst nährstoffarmes Wasser zu erreichen. Ohne die letzte wissenschaftliche Begründung zu erlangen ,
weiß ich,dass in MEINEM Teich eben nicht alle Pflanzen optimale Bedingungen haben.
.oK. prima 
dann kultiviere ich eben die Anderen !
__ Nadelkraut,__ Krebsschere,__ Hornkraut u.a. geht´s gut,
__ Wassernuß hat sich nicht gehalten,
Algen hab ich im Griff,
Ich habe eine abwechlungsreiche Fauna am Teich.
also kein Grund für Experimente.

schönen Sonntag noch
karsten.
 :yingyang: 

p.s.  Ich würde nichts in den Teich geben
was man nicht essen oder trinken KÖNNTE


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

hallo ole,



> ob es angebracht mittlerweile wohl verfeindete Foren, (anders kann man dies schon nicht mehr auffassen), einer gewissen Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben.



auch wenn ich im allgemeinen deine meinung sehr schätze - diesesmal liegst du etwas daneben - ich würde mich nicht erdreisten von einer forenfeindschaft zu reden wenn 1 person in gewisser diskrepanz zu einem anderen forum steht - wobei diese unstimmigkeit meines wissens mittlerweile sogar bereinigt ist.

zwar teile ich auch nicht die blaukorn theorie - doch bin ich in diesem thema zuwenig bewandert um überhaupt produktiv mitreden zu können - zmindest wiederspricht alles gelesene meiner logik - und deshalb teile ich diese meinung nicht - wiederum ist für mich deine haltung nach aufkärung akzeptabel.

ich versuche es mal ganz einfach meine logik ohne chemische hintergründe auf den punkt zu bringen.

- fadenalgen leben von nährstoffen - pflanzen auch.
-- haben wir im teich keine nährstoffe geht es beiden gattungen schlecht.
--- da aber jeder teich nährstoffe produziert (faulstoffe - filter - auscheidungen - futter etc.) finden darin pflanzen wie auch algen den geeigneten lebensraum.
---- habe ich sehr viele pflanzen so kümmern die algen wegen hoher nährstoffkonkurenz.
----- wenn ich jetzt das nährstoffangebot durch künstliche (nicht gezielte) zuführung (blaukorn) erhöhe ist wieder genügend nahrung für beide gattungen vorhanden und beides - pflanzen wie auch algen leben neu auf und wachsen überproportional.

warum gerade in diesem moment (laut der blaukorntheorie) genau die pflanzen sich mehr von dem angebot an nährstoffen abzweigen sollen ist mit keiner mir verständlichen logik nachzuvollziehen !!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

hallo ole,



> Die Theorie sagt ja, dass es Teiche gibt, die so nährstoffarm sind, dass die Pflanzen verkümmern. Selbst __ Wasserlinsen vergammeln auf dem Wasser, da kaum noch Nährstoffe vorhanden sind



in solchen teichen wird es meiner meinung nie algen geben, und wenn gibt es auch noch verschiedene gattungen an teichpflanzen die mitüberleben - daß eine seerose zu diesem zeitpunkt die blätter schmeißt ist aber auch mir klar ???

ich sehe es ganz einfach so - man nehme ein gefäss mit wasser - hängt drei unterschiedlich große pumpen rein - jede pumpe zieht sich solange wasser aus dem gefäß (entsprechend ihres fördervolumens)bis es trocken ist - genauso verhalten sich meiner meinung pflanzen und nährstoffe - fülle ich wasser nach saugt auch wieder jede pumpe - fülle ich zuspät wasser nach ist die eine oder andere pumpe schon defekt und die verbleibende kann länger saugen an der verbleibenden masse.



> Und ich glaube, aufgrund der verschiedenen Postings schon sagen zu können, dass es für mein persönliches Empfinden so etwas wie eine
> Feindschaft gibt. (oder nenne es ausgeprägtes Konkurenzdenken)



eigentlich haben bisher doch NUR tommi und ich auch bei teich de geschrieben - da tommi doch schon sehr lange zeit sehr lieb  :razz: ist kannst du ja eigentlich nur meine postings meinen - ok - akzeptiert - doch sei bitte so fair meinen schreibstil - emotionsparameter - zu betrachten in der zeit in der es dieses forum noch nicht gab und heute - du bist schon lange genug aktiv um diesen zeitraum zu überschauen - ich denke meine art ist und war schon immer sehr offen und direkt - also keinerlei änderung seit ich in zwei foren aktiv bin - so bin ich und so werde ich auch immer bleiben - fair und direkt.  - und dies hat in keiner weise mit den oben erwähnten gründen zu tun.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Guten Abend,



			
				Ole schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltet ihr euch aber auch mal an die __ Nase fassen und kritisch hinterfragen, ob es angebracht mittlerweile wohl verfeindete Foren, (anders kann man dies schon nicht mehr auffassen), einer gewissen Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben.



... also ich muss mich doch sehr wundern, was du hier schreibst. Könntest du mal bitte erwähnen, wer hier mit einem anderen Forum verfeindet ist ? Das würde ich schonmal gerne wissen ... ich für meine Person kann sagen,daß mit keinem anderen Forum im Klinsch stehe, weder mit teich.de noch mit sonstigen.

Sicher gibt es einige andere (nicht deine Ole) unqualifizierte Stimmen, die gegenteiliges behaupten .... und würde eher den umgekehrten Fall hier sehen,daß einige Leute versuchen, hier eine Feindschaft teilweise künstlich ohne Argumente und teilweise durch öffentliche Pöpeleien, einen Streit bzw. eine Feindschaft zu beginnen. Bloß leider wird ihnen das nicht gelingen ....

Ich stehe in mail-technischen Kontakt mit einem aktiven Moderator bei teich.de, dieser wird, wenn du seine Mail lesen könntest, etwas ganz anderes aussagen, als und hier anbringst. Da diese Mail allerdings privat war und bleiben wird, kann ich dir leider keinen Gegenbeweis antreten (obwohl er vorliegt), so gerne ich auch möchte.

Du solltest dich nicht von diversen Leuten aufwiegeln lassen Ole, auch wenn dieses anderes behaupten. Gerne gebe ich dir in PMs Antworten auf deine Fragen, sollten welche vorhanden sein.

Zum Thema Blaukorn verweise ich auf die vorhandenen Threads, es kommt nix in den Teich ,was man nicht essen und trinken kann. Ein Teich braucht Ruhe und das, was man anfangs (den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht) versaut, kann man später nicht mehr aufholen, egal, welche Dünger und in welcher Form man sie einsetzt.

Schau dir doch an ... wie alt sind die Teiche, wo mit Chemie rungefuchtelt wird .... die Wirkung ist kurzzeitig, die Reaktion der Natur umso heftiger ..

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ole,

ich reagiere da ausgesprochen empfindlich. Warum ? Ich - und auch noch ein paar andere - reden uns hier Franseln ans Maul, um die Leute mit Algenproblemen zu beraten. Und das tun wir nicht, um möglichst viel Zeit zu vernichten. "Primäre Ursache für Algen im Teich ist ein Nährstoffüberschuss", "bekämpft die Ursachen, nicht die Symptome !", "Seerosenerde im Teich ist von Übel, da gedüngt" und so weiter und so weiter, en gros und en detail. Und da soll ich (für andere kann ich nicht reden) es auch nur dulden, dass die Einbringung eben dieser Nährstoffe als taugliche Alternative zur Algenbekämpfung ernstlich diskutiert wird ? Ich soll dafür auch noch eine Begründung liefern ?? Wer den wirklich simplen Inhalt meiner Beiträge bisher noch nicht kapiert hat, sollte nicht noch auf zusätzliche Erläuterungen warten.

Da kommen ein paar Leute und stellen die Theorie zur Diskussion, schnell lösliche Volldünger in den Teich zu kippen ! Nachzulesen für alle, die Probleme mit Algen haben. Die armen Leuts kommen auf die Idee und werfen das Zeugs kritiklos in ihren ohnehin schon eutrophierten Tümpel - einfach, weil sie an dem Problem verzweifeln und irgendetwas unternehmen wollen. Dazu mag ich in diesem Forum auch nicht im Ansatz beitragen.

Derart tolle Ideen stehen nicht etwa gleichwertig neben der jahrelang und breit gesicherten Erkenntnis, dass Dünger (Makro-Nährstoffe) _alle _Pflanzen nährt - die höheren wie die Algen. Man kann auch durch an den Haaren herbeigezogene Begründungen keine seriöse Diskussion vom Zaun brechen - ein wenig Grips gehört schon dazu. Wenn ich eine Metallschüssel mit Wasser auf Eis stelle, brauche ich keine Begründung dafür, dass es abkühlt. Derjenige, der behauptet, dass es sich erwärmt, schuldet eine Begründung. Es muss doch jedem Fischhälterer zu denken geben, dass ein Pflanzenteich bei Einhaltung einiger simpler Regeln weitgehend algenfrei bleibt, der selbe Teich aber mit Fischbesatz veralgt. Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass hier dem Hobby "Foren cracken" nachgegangen wird.

Ich wehre mich vehement dagegen, dass in dieses Forum durch abstruse Ideen "Stimmung" gebracht werden soll - der-teich.de hatte für meinen Geschmack zu viel davon, ohne, dass eingeschritten wurde. Irgendwie muss man sich überlegen, in welchen Verein an eintreten will: Jedem, dem das Denken hier zu eingeschränkt vorkommt, steht es frei, sich in vermeintlich liberaleren Foren umzutun - auch ich lege Wert darauf, _wer _sich hier tummelt. Wenn Du Dich hier einmal nur annähernd so intensiv engagierst, steht es Dir frei, gleiches zu fordern. Bis dahin werde ich einer Nonsens-Diskussion nicht Respekt antun, indem ich sie ernstlich führe.

Für alle, die sich der Blaukorn-Theorie nicht vollkommen verschliessen und sie für erwägenswert halten: Die Firmen, die Teichdünger anbieten, verkaufen die entsprechenden Algenvernichtungsmittel meist gleich mit dazu ! Ich will niemanden daran hindern, Experimente mit seinem Teich zu veranstalten. Aber ich ich bestehe darauf, dass keine Teichneulinge und Verzweifelten ins Desaster gebracht werden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Ole,
ich glaube,nun haben genug kompetente Leute dazu geantwortet. Mag überheblich klingen,aber für mich ist diese Diskussion beendet. Für meinen Teil spricht es für sich, dass man fragt, was Blaukorn eigentlich ist und wie es wirkt, aber bereit ist, es als Dünger einzusetzen. Dazu mehr im "World Wide Webnet". Frag doch mal Paul, dessen algenfreien KoiTeich ich gesehen habe, ob er und sein Nachbar jemals eine Düngung in Erwägung gezogen haben. Und bitte doch mal die Anhänger der Blaukorntheorie Bilder ihrer Teiche ins Net zustellen. Bilder meines Naturteiches findest du unter meinem "Album". Dort wachsen inzwischen keine __ Entengrütze uä., jedoch immer noch genug Pflanzen, sodass ich im Frühjahr wieder ausmisten muss.
So für mich ist diese Diskussion nun beendet.
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Teichianer,

Ich möchte nur mal ganz allgemein Stellung nehmen, was mir schon lange aufgefallen ist.
Der grösste Teil der Mitglieder dieses Forums sind "Anfänger" und haben ihren Teich in den letzten zwei bis drei Jahren gebaut. Diese, durch das Lesen von bestehender kontroverser Literatur verunsicherten Mitglieder besuchen regelmässig dieses Forum, um die Erfahrungen von kompetenten Mitgliedern zu nutzen und mit deren Hilfe, weniger Probleme im Bau, Bepflanzung und Instandhaltung ihres Teiches zu haben.
   Das was ich in diesem Forum gelernt habe, dass man Geduld haben muss, um einen stabilen Teich zu haben d.h. in den ersten beiden Jahren treten vermehrt Algenprobleme auf, welche sich bei richtiger Haltung(Bepflanzung, Fischbesatz...usw) minimisieren.
Nochmal, "ältere" Teichianer sollten ihre Erfahrungen einbringen, damit die "jüngeren" davon profitieren, ohne dafür eine wissenschaftliche Dissertation zu schreiben, die von den meisten nicht verstanden und nicht gewollt ist.
 Dies ist meine Meinung und ich hoffe niemandem auf die Füsse getreten zu sein, auf jeden Fall war dies nicht meine Absicht.
P.S.: Den Moderatoren möchte ich ein grosses Lob aussprechen für deren Einsetzen während vielen Stunden am Tag und sie ermutigen, so weiterzumachen wie bisher!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Tja, jetzt bin ich hilflos: ich soll einerseits begründen wieso Blaukorn im Teich nicht funktioniert, aber andererseits darf die Begründung nicht wissenschaftlich sein? Das geht irgendwie nicht ...

Blaukorn und andere Mineraldünger (auch Osmocote!) sind nichts anderes als Pflanzennährstoffe in Salzform. Wie jeder aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, löst sich Salz im Wasser auf. Genau das tun auch die Salze in den Mineraldüngern. Osmocote hat nur eine Ummantelung aus Kunstharz, durch das die Auflösung verzögert wird, ansonsten ist es im Grundprinzip ziemlich identisch mit Blaukorn. Blaukorn ist für den Einsatz an Land konzipiert. In die Erde eingearbeitet löst es sich innert kurzer Zeit durch den Regen und das Gartengiessen auf. Eine Ummantelung ist nicht vorhanden, also auch keine Verzögerung dieses Prozesses. Im Wasser geht es wie jedes andere Salz in Lösung über. Osmocote ist ebenfalls für den Einsatz an Land gedacht. Seine Ummantelung zögert aber die Auflösung ziemlich lange hinaus. Auch im Wasser geht es daher nicht sofort in Lösung über. 

Weshalb bei einem Übermass an vorhandener Nährlösung die Algen profitieren, auch dafür gibt es eine einfache Erklärung: Algen wachsen durch Zellteilung und durch Sporen. Unter guten Bedingungen findet bei den Schwebealgen eine Zellteilung mehrmals täglich statt. Wir haben hier also ein Wachstum mit einem exponentiellen Faktor vor uns. Das ist so ähnlich wie die alte Geschichte mit den Reiskörnern auf dem Schachbrett: ein Korn auf dem ersten Feld, zwei auf dem zweiten, vier auf dem dritten, acht auf dem vierten, und so weiter bis auf dem letzten Feld mehr __ Reis liegen müsste als weltweit angebaut wird. Bei dieser Vermehrungsrate kommen die anderen Pflanzen einfach nicht mit. Sie können im besten Fall Ausläufer bilden, aber das dauert einige Zeit. Über Samen dauert die Vermehrung noch länger. Die meisten Pflanzen im Teich brauchen dafür einige Monate, viele sogar ein Jahr (weil der Samen einfach erst im Herbst reif wird). Wenn keine Nährstoffe zugeführt werden, dann klärt sich das Wasser irgendwann von allein: Algen sind kurzlebig. Gehen ihnen die gelösten Nährstoffe aus, dann treten sie in Ruhephasen ein und werden im Teich 'unsichtbar'. Die anderen Pflanzen können immer noch über ihre Wurzeln Nährstoffe aus dem Boden entnehmen. Wenn ich jetzt eine Nährlösung in den Teich schütte, dann reaktiviere ich die Algen. Sie sind ja nicht wirklich verschwunden, sondern lauern im Teich als Sporen und andere Überdauerungsformen auf bessere, sprich nährstoffreichere Zeiten.

Um das Thema zu klären schlage ich einen simplen Test vor den jeder im nächsten Sommer bei sich durchführen kann: drei Mörtelkübel im Garten aufstellen, alle drei gleich bepflanzt mit Pflanzen in reinem Verlegesand. Im Juni wird einer mit Blaukorn gedüngt, der zweite mit Osmocote (gleiches Gewicht), der dritte wird nicht gedüngt. Dann können wir im nächsten Herbst über die Erfahrungen sprechen die jeder damit gemacht hat.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag: Ton ist in der Lage Mineralsalze zu puffern. Aus diesem Grund haben gute (Torf)-Kultursubstrate aus der Tüte (nicht der Müll aus dem Baumarkt) immer einen Tonanteil. Wenn ich einen Teich mit stark tonigem Substrat angelegt habe, dann könnte es sein, daß sich Blaukorn dort beim Ersteinsatz tatsächlich wie ein Langzeitdünger verhält. Nur ist irgendwann die Pufferfähigkeit auch dieses Substrats erschöpft, und dann funktioniert die Sache auch in diesem Teich nicht mehr. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Ich denke eher anders herum, da wo ein guter Bodengrund drin ist, braucht man diese Art der Düngung überhaupt nicht. Die Düngung mit Blaukorn wurde vom Aquarium auf den Teich übertragen, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das in einem reinen Pflanzenaquarium und dann noch Wasser aus der Osmoseanlage durchaus dermassen Nährstoffarm werden kann, das man mit einem Wenig Blaukorn die Pflanzen wieder zum wachsen bekommt. Aber ich kann mir schwerlich einen solch sterilen Teich vorstellen, wo doch immer mal wieder Blätter und sonstiges reinfliegt.

Fliegenpilz ist giftig, das weiß jedes Kind.
Fliegenpilz hilft bei Herzerkrankungen, das weiß der Arzt.

Ich kann daraus aber nicht ableiten, das man mit Herzerkrankungen Fliegenpilze essen soll, denn die Dosierung macht es, und auch die Art der Herzerkrankung ist ausschlaggebend. Der Arzt muß also genauestens die Ursache erkunden und gibt dann etwas von dem Fliegenpilzgift in einer so kleinen Dosierung, wie man sie selber gar nicht herstellen kann.

Genauso sehe ich das beim Teich, ein gesunder Teich braucht kein Blaukorn, im Gegenteil, er würde sich nur vergiften und absterben. Erst wenn ein Teich schwer krank ist, KANN Blaukorn ein Medikament sein das hilft, aber in geringer Dosierung (ein Korn?) und auch nur dann, wenn man die Symptome genau kennt.

Fliegenpilzgift ist genau untersucht und erforscht, wie sieht das mit Blaukorn aus? Ich denke, da wird nur mit Vermutungen gearbeitet, aber will man nur auf Vermutungen heraus tatsächlich mit einem "Giftstoff" am Teich herumdoktern? Ich denke nein! Am Besten die Ursachen bekämpfen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Ole,

hmmm, wie hatten ja schon zu dem Thema uns unterhalten, aber meinst du nicht, daß wenn es jeder selbst entscheidet (auch die "nur"-Leser, die es einfach mal ausprobieren), daß es mehr Schaden als Nutzen gibt ?

Ich bin überzeugt davon, daß einige nun mit diesem Gedanken spielen und bei der nächsten Algenflut sich Blaukorn reinkippen .... nicht auszudenken, was es für Auswirkungen hat .... ich heisse das nicht für gut ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Ole schrieb:
			
		

> ... was Du selbst nicht ausreichend begründen kannst.




@ Ole

Ich überlasse es vertrauensvoll den anderen zu beurteilen, ob ich zu einer Begründung in der Lage bin oder nicht. Wenn ich nicht mindestens schon hundert Mal eine ausführliche Begründung abgegeben hätte, rechts herum, links herum und in allen Schattierungen, könnte ich mich zu einer sinnlosen Diskussion hinreissen lassen. So aber nicht. Wer aus meinen weit über 1000 Postings immer noch keine Begründung herausgelesen hat, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Bevor es hier unwidersprochen stehen bleibt: Die systematische Anwendung von Volldünger in einem Gartenteich *kann nicht *funktionieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Leute,

na da hab ich ja eine heisse Diskussion mit meiner Frage verursacht.

Danke an alle für die (wenn auch nicht immer zum Thema gehörigen) Infos.

Mein Fazit:

- kein Blaukorn in den Teich
- Langzeitdünger nur für Seerosen
- ansonsten kommt Dünger bei Bedarf nur in den Ufergraben

Georg


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich zu diesem Thread etwas schreiben soll oder nicht. Letztlich mache ich es aber, weil ich selbst aus diesem Forum schon reichlich Erkenntnisse gewinnen konnte und auch der Ansicht bin, daß Diskussionen zur Meinungsbildung wichtig sind.

Eins vorweg...... ich würde im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, Dünger in meinen Teich zu schmeißen.... egal welcher Art. Dies kommt schon allein daher, daß ich irgendwo irgendwann (ich hoffe, ich muß es nicht belegen   ) mal gelesen habe, daß die meisten Gartenböden restlos überdüngt sind. 

Ich benutze daher auch im Garten selbst so gut wie garkeinen Dünger. Lediglich meine, recht bescheiden aussehenden, Rosen bekommen ab und zu mal welchen.

Im Zweifel gehe ich davon aus, daß meine Fische und sicher auch die Vogelkac.., die ab und zu in den Teich fällt, für genug Düngung sorgen.

Ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, daß es Leute gibt, die inzwischen aufgrund des Zustands ihres Teiches zu jedem Mittel oder Ratschlag greifen, um diesen zu verbessern..... Ein Sachverständiger, mit dem ich mal zusammen gearbeitet habe, prägte in anderem Zusammenhang mal den Begriff "eine Sache zu verschlimmbessern".

Das ganze ist die eine Sache.

Unabhängig von der Diskussion bzgl. des Blaukorns im Teich halte ich es aber auch für wichtig, daß man auf persönliche Angriffe, in welcher Art auch immer, innerhalb des Forums verzichten sollte.

Zum Glück gibt es hier Leute, deren Wissen rund um den Teich beträchtlich ist. Sie  sollten es halt auch so vermitteln, daß es für fast jeden verständlich ist.

Falls es dann teilweise dennoch zu "überflüssigen" Diskussionen kommt, so hilft dann sicher Verständnis für andere Meinungen weiter. Man braucht sie ja nicht mitzutragen.

Es sollte nur prinzipiell die Form gewahrt bleiben, ansonsten werden vielleicht auch mal Leute abgeschreckt, ihre Fragen zu stellen, weil sie Bedenken haben, nachher als "blöde" da zu stehen.


----------

